# Mcs



## pp sacramento (Jan 4, 2015)

Does anyone out there know the general range of pay for initial services with MCS. And how difficult is the uploading of assignments compared to Vorticity?


----------



## rbsolutions (Mar 21, 2015)

*owner*



pp sacramento said:


> Does anyone out there know the general range of pay for initial services with MCS. And how difficult is the uploading of assignments compared to Vorticity?


 be advised these guys are AMS you will get screwed . AMS is loosing due to poor work epthics so they changed everything to MCS


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

And they are loosing WF


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

rbsolutions said:


> be advised these guys are AMS you will get screwed . AMS is loosing due to poor work epthics so they changed everything to MCS


That's not really why _"they changed everything to MCS"._

MCS has been around since 1986 and is still MCS, AMS started in 1994. 

In August 2013, Concentric Equity Partners (a Chicago-based private investment firm) and TDR Capitol (a London-based private equity firm), formed a new holding company that soon purchased MCS, AMS, and VPN. Then about a year later they bought CoreLogic's Collateral Solutions and Field Services Units. Caroline Reaves who is the CEO of MCS is now also the CEO of Concentric Equity Partners.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...and-vps-under-common-ownership-221684951.html

MCS is a great company.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MKT said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...and-vps-under-common-ownership-221684951.html
> 
> MCS is a great company.


Well, I wouldnt go that far. Their overall reputation seems to be below average when it comes to how they treat their contractor/vendors.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Well, I wouldnt go that far. Their overall reputation seems to be below average when it comes to how they treat their contractor/vendors.


LOL:lol:..... I wouldnt go that far either! They have volume, and pay decent, other than that I have nothing..


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MKT said:


> *. . .*I can tell you for a fact that they do treat their vendors well. . .


There are way too many vendors that came before you and once ate at the MCS trough for a blanket statement like that to hold any meaning at all. 

There are many professional contractors both here & elsewhere in this industry that have many more years of first hand experience with this company and they will tell you that MCS is one of the pioneers of methods devised to unfairly punish contractors to their own finacial betterment. MCS has also proven that they would sooner throw an innocent contractor under the bus than to "waste their valuable time & resources" stnding up and fighting for them. Their slimy practices even reach out & touch contractors years after the MCS/Contractor relationship has ended.

I for one cast my hat into the overly crowded ring of contractors that do not currently trust this company or it's upper management.


----------



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

MKT said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...and-vps-under-common-ownership-221684951.html
> 
> MCS is a great company.


MCS doesn't even follow their own contract, but push it in your face constantly when a contractor doesn't follow it. They don't pay all the time per their pay schedule and even when 1 person there says your chargeback is NOT justified, another person says it is and the contractor is screwed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> LOL:lol:..... I wouldnt go that far either! They have volume, and pay decent, other than that I have nothing..


They are slightly better than SafeGuard so what does that make them?

Their pay is too low, and their requirements too many.

If you could just go in and complete a work order that would be fine. Instead you have to take 6,000 pictures for a lock change.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They are slightly better than SafeGuard so what does that make them?
> 
> Their pay is too low, and their requirements too many.
> 
> If you could just go in and complete a work order that would be fine. Instead you have to take 6,000 pictures for a lock change.


Is what he is trying to say is they want to kick SG to the curb and take top spot for the A-HOLE award. And yes it true they will come after your EO years after you quit working for them..

But please don't let that stop you from proroguing a contract with them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They are slightly better than SafeGuard so what does that make them?
> 
> Their pay is too low, and their requirements too many.
> 
> If you could just go in and complete a work order that would be fine. Instead you have to take 6,000 pictures for a lock change.


Exactly why I wont work for them anymore, I did years ago when the pay was better and less nonsense. Pay goes down, and you have to do way more nowadays... No thanks!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Is what he is trying to say is they want to kick SG to the curb and take top spot for the A-HOLE award. And yes it true they will come after your EO years after you quit working for them..
> 
> But please don't let that stop you from proroguing a contract with them.


They are Great!:whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

These hundreds of photos are NOT required by the bank. They are just a way for the national to charge you back or not pay you when you miss one........


----------



## Pushed around (Mar 13, 2015)

JDRM said:


> And they are loosing WF


I heard that as well, but is there any truth to it? I work for MSI as well and they haven't increased in work at all.


----------

